# Key Post: Internet Shopping - Is there a price comparer website



## Marion (20 Feb 2004)

I would like to buy a digital camera online. Is a website that allows me to get the best price for it  in comparing prices available on-line from different stores and suppliers ?


----------



## car (20 Feb 2004)

*website*

I found an american one last year that did what you ask, but after delivery and vat charges to ireland it was pointless so didnt even bookmark it.  
Id post the make and model that youre looking for here and as has been seen in the last few weeks  someone may have already found the cheapest.  Everyone is so friendly here and we all love a good test of our googling skills!!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (20 Feb 2004)

*Re: website*

www.froogle.com


----------



## Alan Moore (20 Feb 2004)

*Try.....*

Hi folks,

Also try. 

uk.pricerunner.com/

www.dealtime.co.uk/

I bought a camera from 

www.internetcamerasdirect.co.uk/

These are also worth a look

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Also have a look at www.ebay.co.uk/ which I am dabbling with at the moment.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (20 Feb 2004)

*Re: Try.....*

This site is good for comparing models:

www.dpreview.com


----------



## rossie (23 Feb 2004)

*kelkoo.co.uk*

Kelkoo.co.uk do good comparisons. Used it last year when I was buying a DVD. Not sure how many of the sites it lists ship to Ireland though.


----------



## Statler (23 Feb 2004)

*Re: Digital Camera*

I found  good recently enough. Prices were much cheaper than here and service was pretty good. Part of my order was out of stock and they sent it in a seperate DHL package when it came in, at no extra charge. Pricerunner and kelkoo as mentioned earlier are good for comparing prices.


----------

